# Chimp Spanner at The Purple Turtle in Camden



## chimp_spanner (May 26, 2011)

Hey guys! Figured I'd share this with you as it's the first real decent video of us all so far :]


VIDEOS | Corrosion TV

This is taken from the Tech Yourself Before You Wreck Yourself tour, and I think this was the third show in. 

This tour was our first time playing live together so I'm really happy with how it turned out. We've got plenty to work on, and this is hopefully just the start of something really cool but I'd like to say a big thanks to Swan, Jim and Boris for bringing it  Can't wait to hang and play some shows with you guys again. Longer set...and eventually, some new songs.

I are excite!


----------



## MaxStatic (May 26, 2011)

Sick!


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 26, 2011)

That was awesome, nice work man! Always wanted to see how your stuff would sound with a live band


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 27, 2011)

Bookmarked and worshiped - great stuff


----------



## leonardo7 (May 27, 2011)

I coincidentally just recieved your CD today in the mail after ordering it from Amazon a few days ago. I gave it a full listen and will be sharing it with my band mates and friends. Amazing work. Great tone and just fantastic stuff. Instant fan right here. This video is incredible as well.


----------



## chimp_spanner (May 27, 2011)

Thanks guys - was really good fun (Aliases totally killed it btw, as did Cyclamen). Was also a very humbling experience in as much dealing with the challenges of live playing an touring. It's all very new to me still, but it will only get better  we're headlining with Heights I'm Alton on June 17th so it'll be good to see some of you there!


----------

